# My 2012 archery deer



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't harvested a deer in about 7 years due to holding out for something big but this year I was informed by my son that I was going to get one no matter what the size was. So when I found this buck bedded at 20 yard I couldn't pass him up. One arrow tipped with a 100gr. Spitfire launched from my Mathews Monster did the trick. I watched him try to run about 15 yards and tip over. I'm happy with him and will be even happier about the meat in the freezer, but to see the excitement of my son when I got back to camp and told him I got one was priceless.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!!! It's priceless making memories like this......!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He'll remember that forever. Nice job.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good work and good on you for having the boy along! Congrats!


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats! I love seeing all these success pics with kids in them. Good job!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## hoytbowhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

nice job...thats a good picture


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats! thats' what it's all about good times and the kids, memories!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------

